# Unable to activate Stream4K - CloudFront error



## M W (Jun 26, 2020)

My TiVo stream just arrive and I am attempting to activate the device through the TiVo site. I enter the activation code and I am get this error. Looks like a TiVo server, not a good sign for a product I just purchased and cannot use. At this point completely useless product. TiVo support hours are absolutely horrible. TiVo - people work you know and need support in the evenings!

*504 ERROR*
*The request could not be satisfied.*
CloudFront attempted to establish a connection with the origin, but either the attempt failed or the origin closed the connection. We can't connect to the server for this app or website at this time. There might be too much traffic or a configuration error. Try again later, or contact the app or website owner.
If you provide content to customers through CloudFront, you can find steps to troubleshoot and help prevent this error by reviewing the CloudFront documentation.
Generated by cloudfront (CloudFront)
Request ID: V-4KfdvwCtgjdxHTM-oYZQDrbCH0NHAJTZazEadNjPDCFi0WMgsQ1A==


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Press the circle on the remote. It should go straight to Android without needing to register with Tivo. 

If you want Tivo stuff try again later. Android should work in the meantime.


----------



## M W (Jun 26, 2020)

Nope, circle does not work. Power button and input buttons work, nothing else. Basically until I can activate the device it is worthless.

I guess TiVo does not have redundant services or after hours IT support.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

Can’t log into their website. Seems to be an authentication issue. Same error as you’re seeing.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Yup. Something is broke.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

It may be due to high traffic on their site from people purchasing the TS4K since today’s the last day of their promotion discount


----------



## M W (Jun 26, 2020)

Worked this afternoon :thumbsup:


----------

